# Check out this Pleco!!!



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...cfm?pCatId=1136

Damn this Pleco is awsome!!!


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

holly sh*t it looks realy cool but 250 for a fish that only growns to 3 inches is a rip off


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

piranhatom said:


> holly sh*t it looks realy cool but 250 for a fish that only growns to 3 inches is a rip off
> [snapback]841634[/snapback]​


I know the price is way out there but it's a rare species. I'll wait on it when my wife finished med school. God what a aswmoe looking fish.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

theres a couple people here that have these fellas, i think dixon is one and husky jim

has em too i think


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet fish , Wish they got bigger though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes, zebra plecos are a very expensive pleco


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam l46 are nice and i like small pleco's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Aw snap, I paid $30 for one a few years ago..... maybe it was more than a few years ago.... either way, when did the price rocket up???


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

acestro said:


> Aw snap, I paid $30 for one a few years ago..... maybe it was more than a few years ago.... either way, when did the price rocket up???
> [snapback]841851[/snapback]​


I've heard they can only be collected in one river and the river is having problems with pollution and there is a civil war going on there now. Same goes for blue eyes.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

whats the story about the blue eye pleco? i never knew what it was


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that packs a hefty price tag! Cool colors though.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Over here in The Netherlands they cost about $50,00.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Aw snap, I paid $30 for one a few years ago..... maybe it was more than a few years ago.... either way, when did the price rocket up???
> [snapback]841851[/snapback]​


Export ban, together with dozens of others Loricarid species








Rumors caused the prices to go through the roof, the finalisation of the ban even further.
Weird thing is that these guys are quite easy to breed, but the demand is so high that scores of people are willing to pay the outrageous present-day prices (75-100 euro's a piece on average in Europe).

I'd love to own a small breeding colony of these guys, but I don't have the money. Worse still, I've never even seen one of these beauties alive...









As far as the Blue-Eyed Pleco: habitat destruction and pollution, in combination with drug cartels and other criminal and para-military groups being active in their native range, make it virtually impossible to collect these fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought people were breeding them...

So much drama, too bad...


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

As Judazzz said, L46 is now fordidden to fish, import/export. It just moved to Annex II of Washington Convention so its means you won't see them anymore for import for the next 2 years.

For that reason, prices increased a lot since few month. And from what I've seen, they are sold very very very fast... Why ? Cause the only way to get them now will be to buy from personal collections and those who will breed them are going to make a LOT of money...

Definitely the nicest pleco !


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha 
thats sucks 
3 inches tops


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

260 is arip off.. aquabid 1-2.5in juvies for 80-90 bux on occasion or 145 regularly


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

definate rip off for that price,even river wonders is too much. I recieved 10 from Below water a few years ago fo 45- ea.I have 7 left and am hoping to get at least 1 pair out of the bunch... I dont think they sell them anymore because of the expense...I read something in TFH? about their wild populations dwindling.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The pleco is beautiful, but the price


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Export ban, together with dozens of others Loricarid species
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what to start a blackmarket with me..








the pleco world can be ours jonas...









"Jonas wij regels de onderwereld van vissen kunnen"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

for that price i would rather get the 18"ish scarlet pleco at my LFS. That thing has some wicked ass spikes and color!


----------

